# Elevador de voltaje 6V a 20V



## metalfox6383 (Dic 16, 2007)

Hola:

Tengo que elevar el voltaje de una batería de 6V a 20V.

Estuve intentando (simularlo) construyendo un circuito clamping, pero al final termina siendo de tremendo tamaño mi circuito que no ingresará al artefacto en el que tengo que instalarlo.

¿Podrían darma alguna alternativa? Lo de la corriente, entiendo que podría ser menos de los que inicialmente tengo, pero no está demás intentarlo.

Gracias.


----------



## JV (Dic 16, 2007)

No indicas que corriente vas a manejar, y si, siempre va ser menor si elevas la tension, la relacion de potencia debe mantenerse.

Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 17, 2007)

Tenes suerte que es justo la tensión que estoy usando ahora en un proyecto.


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jul 12, 2008)

hola Nilfred el lm2577 es un regulador pero lo q no entiendo es la simbologia del cuadro y los triangulos si me podrias explicar a q pin corresponde cada uno de esos simbolos


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 12, 2008)

El cuadrado es el pin 1 del integrado. Los rombos simbolizan el resto de los pines.


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jul 12, 2008)

jazz entonces quiere decir que la mayor parte del trabajo la hace el integrado, entonces quiere decir que toda la parte oscilador y de corriente alterna viene integrada, ahora otra cosa, ese regulador no garantiza que la corriente de entrada sea la misma en la salida?


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 12, 2008)

Si, viene integrada.

No. La corriente de salida será menor que la de entrada, ya que el voltaje es mayor. Se debe cumplir que Vin*Iin=Vout*Iout  (no estoy teniendo en cuenta la potencia que se pierde en el proceso de transformadorrmación. En realidad Vin*Iin es algo mayor que Vout*Iout).

Mírate el datasheet.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 12, 2008)

robertingenieria27 dijo:
			
		

> hola Nilfred el lm2577 es un regulador pero lo q no entiendo es la simbologia del cuadro y los triangulos si me podrias explicar a q pin corresponde cada uno de esos simbolos


Tienes razón, me olvidé aclarar que se trata del encapsulado TO220, aunque ahí dice LM2577*T*-ADJ donde la *T* indica el encapsulado, aparte que es el único que se consigue en el mercado, dicho sea de paso el UC2577 sale mitad de precio y es exactamente igual.

El integrado te garantiza que la *potencia* de entrada sea igual a la de salida, menos las pérdidas por disipación, que están declaradas junto con la imagen.


----------



## darthjosher22 (Ago 3, 2009)

Que tal me gustaria saber si puedo usar el mismo diagrama que propone Nilfred pero para obtener a la salida 30V
que parametros tendria que modificar

espero su respuesta gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 4, 2009)

Como que tenes que leer el datasheet y aumentar R1 para obtener 30v @ 300mA.
Ojalá sea suficiente corriente, si no, fuiste.


----------



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Ago 5, 2009)

¿Y si necesito que trabaje a 12V?

Gracias!


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 5, 2009)

Tambien: *Lee el datasheet* pero comprate el LM2577T-12 si lo conseguis. 12v @ 1,2A máximo.


----------



## arnaucat (Oct 2, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Tambien: *Lee el datasheet* pero comprate el LM2577T-12 si lo conseguis. 12v @ 1,2A máximo.



Hola, refiriendome a vuestros comentarios, hay algo que me inquieta: quereis una salida de 12V con 6V de entrada, y la salida máxima será de 1,2A como máximo, pero en ningún momento he visto que corriente de entrada al convertidor tenemos. Suponiendo que son 1,2A damos por hecho que la corriente de entrada es de unos 2,4A. En que parte del datasheet del lm2577 pone que su máxima potencia de salida es de 14,4W?
Grácias


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 2, 2009)

En ninguna parte, porque es un step-up, no importa la salida.
Dice que a la entrada soporta hasta 3A, listo, chau.
¡ANDA A LEER EL DATASHEET!


----------



## arnaucat (Oct 4, 2009)

Me lo leí Nilfred, de ese modo si suponemos que soporta 3A a 6V de entrada, en la salida (sin tener en cuenta las pérdidas de disipación) como máximo deberíamos tener 12V @ 1,5A máx. 
Grácias


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 5, 2009)

Terminá de leer el datasheet, después agarrá un libro, puede ser cualquiera de electrónica básica o termodinámica, cuando concluyas en 1,2A puede ser que has leído suficiente.


----------



## arnaucat (Oct 6, 2009)

Que carácter  ya dije que tenía mis dudas y bajo ningún concepto mi intención fue de saberlo ya que este convertidor no lo he utilizado antes. Aún así sigo pensando y manteniendo lo que dije, idealmente todos los convertidores conmutados cumplen la ley de transferencia de potencia (Pi=Po). Es obvio que el lm1577/2577 tendrá sus condiciones y leyendo la hoja de datos me di cuenta que la salida en nuestro caso será de 800mA, así que tendremos 12v @ 800mA máximo.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 7, 2009)

Pout = Pinput - Pdissipated


----------



## arnaucat (Oct 7, 2009)

Idealmente y remarco idealmente!! todos los convertidores conmutados cumplen la ley de transferencia de potencia (Pi=Po). 

Ahora que estamos con este convertidor, alguien sabría dirme si cumple la función de dar una determinada impedancia de entrada para cambiar el punto de transeferencia de un panel por ejemplo, o si sabríais de algun otro step-up comercial que haga ese trabajo?
Grácias


----------



## christopher (Ene 20, 2010)

hola, si uso un potenciometro de 100k en la r1 puedo variar el voltaje, digo si lo aguanta porq quizas no, solo por las dudas, y si uno usa un transformador de 3v+3v a 12v seria buena idea tambien?claro q usando corriente alterna


----------

